

JS Benchmarks: Closing In - sayrer
http://blog.mozilla.com/rob-sayre/2010/09/09/js-benchmarks-closing-in/

======
pohl
What might be going on with IE9 and the math-cordic benchmark described
towards the bottom of the article? Sounds a bit fishy.

------
houseabsolute
Kind of deceptive because it shows months of improvements in Firefox against a
current snapshot of other browsers. If you looked at the trajectory of other
browsers, you'd see that they too are getting faster and more performant in
JS, which means that Firefox is not catching up as fast as the impression this
article gives.

~~~
modeless
If you check <http://www.arewefastyet.com> you'll see graphs of Firefox's
trajectory vs. other browsers. It may look like the other browsers are
standing still, but that's just because Firefox is legitimately improving at a
much, much faster rate.

~~~
btilly
It is much easier to improve when you can look at a faster implementation and
think hard about why they are faster.

~~~
modeless
Of course. Their pace is still impressive, though.

------
cookiecaper
This is nice but I wish they would have done it two years ago when V8 first
came out, it is sad that it has taken so long. I also hope they can continue
to get the same performance improvements and become faster before release
instead of just skimming right above everyone else.

